# 1986 vw golf gti won't idle



## 2Rude (Jul 29, 2013)

i am trying to see if anyone has an idea of why my mk2 won't idle till it warms up. i was thinking it could be the cold start valve due to the fact that when i let it stall and try to restart i have to hold the gas pedal to the floor when cranking the engine.


----------



## kwak (Apr 7, 2005)

The cold start injector runs about 6 seconds at freezing temperatures and about 2 seconds in the summer. What you are describing sounds much more like what the Bentley manual calls cold running enrichment. 

Do you have CIS or CIS-E? An 86 gti is probably CIS-E.

On CIS cold running enrichment is controlled by the control pressure regulator and it should be checked.

On CIS-E cold running enrichment is controlled by the coolant temperature sensor and lasts about 40 seconds after start. It should be tested.


----------



## 2Rude (Jul 29, 2013)

it is CIS-E and it lasts longer then 40 seconds i have to drive it about 2 miles before i get idle. i bought the car from a friend who got it from a so called mechanic, and a lot of the wires in front are broke and not hooked up i see 3 sensors in the front looks like 2 can be used but the 3rd is bent up looks like a 2 prong plug. any ideas what these sensors are i hooked up one and got a temp reading. :banghead: but i may have the wrong color wire hooked up. when i get home i can check the wire colors. also on a side note i have major electrical issues. my wipers headlights do not work i believe i have a short in the wiring for the headlights every once and a while i turn on the switch and they will work but i had to hook up a back-up switch (ghetto-switch) just in case they are not working funny thing is i have tail lights and parking lights just not the headlights. is there a wire harness i can get to replace mine for cheap?


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like oyu have a solid case of "Tinkeritus"
I would break out the Bentley and start repairing the broken hookups.
The headlight, Tail Light, and Wipers are probably somewhere in the fuse block wiring hornets nest. Just go through that with a process of elimination approach trying to get one working then move to the next.
You might find a used harness in the classifieds or search Samba.com, but you may end up with something with about the same amount of issues.

As for the running issue, I would first hit the injector inserts, then the injector o-rings.
With those known mechanical fixes you could move to the TTS, CTS, IAC, T/B switches, DPR, and TPS.
I know, a lot of abbreviations, but each can effect cold start enrichment.
One thing I noticed on mine (CIS-E) was my injector cups (brass) and lower injector shrouds (Red) were toasted and this dramatically impacted cold start and warm up running manners.
On an 8V they are a pain to change (I did mine with the head off), but they are cheap and certainly one of the first things I would change out prior to digging deeper.

Other things to set (easy and cheap) are the sensor plate centered and nickel thickness, and base mixture (1/2 turn CCW from first fuel flow at the injector feed on the fuel meter). I gave a breakdown here
Good luck.
:thumbup:


----------



## 2Rude (Jul 29, 2013)

*brass fuel cups*

i just rebuilt the engine and i wish i would have replaced those i did not know they came out i think that is my problem cause the old injectors were stuck and i thought i heard a crack but did not see a problem with them:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:. can i change those in the motor without pulling the head. i pulled out a injector and the tip fell off in the intake and i was able to get it out through the intake manifold can i do the same with this part and is there a parts store that is cheap and good for parts.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

2Rude said:


> i just rebuilt the engine and i wish i would have replaced those i did not know they came out i think that is my problem cause the old injectors were stuck and i thought i heard a crack but did not see a problem with them:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:. can i change those in the motor without pulling the head. i pulled out a injector and the tip fell off in the intake and i was able to get it out through the intake manifold can i do the same with this part and is there a parts store that is cheap and good for parts.


Yes you can,
I just sent you the detailed PM.
Buy the early style long holders and seals, the tool to remove the brass inserts, a set of picks to fish out the red lower CIS-E inserts and a new set of the upper injector seals. Remove the pesky top hats off your current injectors, and reinstall into the long body inserts. I have been running mine with brass Mercedes injectors and early CIS air shrouding and I have no issues with running after startup.


----------

